# You have just, just arrived, Fenixpollo!!



## Rayines

*¡¡QUÉ PUEDO DECIRTE QUE NO HAYA SIDO DICHO YA!!*

*...........................* ¡¡4.000 FELICITACIONES!! ..........................


----------



## heidita

Para mi pollo favorito de Fenix un fuerte abrazo and more good fights, please.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!¡Enhorabuena! Congratulations.


----------



## Gargoyle

*                            ¡Felicidades!*


----------



## danielfranco

Thanks for all your serious and well-thought out contributions to the forum. And also for putting cheeky guys like me in their place every so often (about 4000 times already)! 
Congratulations!


----------



## elroy

I think that on every one of your milestones I've thanked you for your *energy*, and I won't miss this chance to do the same.  Your energy is truly palpable, and only increases with every one of your posts.  It truly makes for a pleasant and congenial atmosphere in the forums.  

So congratulations, 
and thanks for your perpetual energy. ​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My dear friendly neighbourhood cockerel,

Thank you for 4,000 truly satisfying posts!

Quite honestly, it's a privilege to share this forum with you.

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Mei

Congratulation Mr. Pollo! 
Thank you for all your comments, suggestions, questions and answers! 

See ya!

Mei


----------



## Morgancin

!Ese pollo¡ .......
*¡Felicidades!, nos vemos*


----------



## KateNicole

Felicidades, pollito!!  Gracias por todo.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Pollo!

es así

 When not helping fellow foreros thousands of times,
you invent neologisms! Happy postiversary!!

un abrazo,
cuchu


PD- ¿Eres tú?
​


----------



## Agnès E.

How could a French person resist to the _charme_ displayed by a chicken? I can't forget that your totem embodies France and French people... 

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Felcidades. 

Mesura, precisión, elegancia y rapidez. Si te pintan de rojo nada te diferencia de un Ferrari.

Carlos


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Felix!​ 
my favourite​ 
*** *Pollo* ***​ 
 * * * * * * *  ​ 
I hope you will wear *this* with pride.​ 



Thanks for participating in my Private French Lessons.    ​ 

And thanks for *everything*!  ​ 

LRV​


----------



## Kong Ze

What a wonderful chick!
Congratulations and 4,000 thanks!!


----------



## lauranazario

Thanks for 4000 tasty morsels throughout our forums! 

Caribbean hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## samarita

Muchas felicidades Fenix!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Congratulations FP.


----------



## ElaineG

Keep squawking, clucking and crowing, FP!  It's all very much appreciate.

Congratulations, and may you lay another 4,000 lovely eggs (that sounded gross).


----------



## Whodunit

*Your*
*profound*
*proficiency*
*and highly gifted*
*talent always surprise*
*and help me. I couldn't agree*
*more with all the others: Energy is just*
*one thing you have than enough of, not to mention*
*your knowledge, skills, expertise, and helpfulness.*​


----------



## Eugin

*Dear pollito!*  

I have come with 4.000 lilttle chicken to thank you for each one of your excellent posts you have given us as your gift.  

I cannot be more thankful for your presence here, but, most of all, I am even more grateful for the friendship "extra wordreference´s posts"

Thank you, thank you and a thousand thank you for your selfless will to help others!!! (including me!!)

* Un fuerte abrazo para tí!!! *​


----------



## Residente Calle 13

We should have a roast! Get it? Roasted chicken? Not funny? Okay.

You are a great contributor to this forum. I'm happy just to see you've responded to a post cuz I know it's gonna be good!


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Fenixpollo


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Mr. Pollo 

Remember the old days (just a couple of years ago  ) when our moms got together for coffee and we got a chance to talk?  Well, here's the picture taken on that joyous day.

Congratulations on yet another postiversary


----------



## América

Wow Fenixpollo Creo Que No Hace Mucho Te EstÁbamos Felicitando Por Los 3000 Y Ahora Ya Tienes 4000. Un Abrazo


----------



## Fernando

Es siempre un placer discutir  contigo.

Muchas gracias por tus posts.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias, *Mi Reina*, por abrir este hilo y ser la primera en felicitarme. 
*Heidi*, if you just saw things my way, we wouldn't fight so much! Then again, I wouldn't have so many posts. 
*elroy*, *Chaska*, *Daniel*, *daniel*, *Carlos* and *Residente*, thanks for your kind words.
*Ginny*, _you rock_! Mil gracias for your great attitude. 
*Cuchu, Agnès, Laura* and *Laura*, thank you for all the wonderful gifts.
_by the by, I didn't invent the term "postiversary", if that's what you're referring to._ 
A special thank-you to *G!* *ROFL!*   ) 
*Fernando* -- igualmente. 
Thanks, *Elaine*, but... um... roosters don't lay eggs. 

*Everyone else*, thank you for your kind wishes, your collaboration and your love of language and learning. You guys are the reason I'm addicted to this place!


----------



## maxiogee

4,000 rebirths, well done.


----------



## GenJen54

Bwawk! Bwawk!  That's chicken for CONGRATULATIONS!  Thanks for hatching so many bright, brilliant and wonderful posts! Here's to 4,000 more.


----------



## diegodbs

Felicidades Fenixpollo, aún recuerdo lo gracioso que me resultó tu nombre la primera vez que lo vi aquí.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querido Pollo, que sigas adelante con la respuesta precisa, la sonrisa llena de optimismo y tus palabras llenas de amistad.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fenix!!!
gracias por todo, siempre dispuesto a ayudar... 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Sparrow22

*Cómo es que un gorrión se enteró tan tarde que el pollo "cantó" 4.000 veces ??? , ay no tengo perdón !!! *

*Pero acá estoy para agradecerte esos cantitos tan útiles !!!!*

*Felicitaciones !!!!  *


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations to a very fine contributor!


----------



## beatrizg

*Felicitaciones un poco retrasadas, Fenixpollo!!!*

*Gracias por tu compañerismo y ayuda.*


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, Mr. Chicken from the Sonoran desert:

One can certainly say that one would have little to discuss were it not for a person so willing to offer an opposing view... 

I, for one, certainly appreciate you insight, you wit, and you zealousness with which you present your point.

Heres to many more interesting posts from our favorite southwestern rooster...

Chas.


----------



## cirrus

FP - speaking as one addict to another, well done.  Thanks for your input.  As for roosters not laying eggs, are there not amazing advances afoot in GM?

All the best


----------



## geve

Félicitations! Please accept this humble present from your younger German sister.


----------

